# Swap Hopper and Joey?



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

We're doing a little bit of remodeling soon. The Hopper location will be one of the areas affected for about 2 weeks. Can I just move the Hopper to one of the joey lines?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Generally no but it depends on how your home is wired.

The Hopper needs to be on the Host output of the node. The Joeys can be on the Client output or connected via a splitter on the line to the Hopper. If you have home run cables from the Hopper and the Joey back to a single point you should be able to swap teh cables with the equipment. But you need to be careful to make sure the Hopper ends up connected to the Host output.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Also... to add to what James says... the Hopper needs RG-6 ran to it, while the Joeys do not have that stringent of a requirement... so depending on how your home was wired at the time of the initial installation, IF you have RG6 everywhere, then it could be as easy as swapping the receivers and then swapping the connections back at the node... but if you don't have RG6 everywhere, that might change things.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have rg-6 everywhere. I believe I can access the node in the attic so I think I can swap cables when I put the Hopper in another room.
Thanks!


----------

